
Show HN: Zokyo – Chrome Extension for GitHub Developers - vinceliu21
https://www.joinzokyo.com/
======
vinceliu21
Hey HN!

I've created a free to use chrome extension that allows you to view all your
assigned issues, edit any issue, add new issues to your repositories, and go
to each issue from one simple UI that you can access from any webpage.

As a developer myself, I got frustrated having to tab hop between ticket
windows and my work. I wanted an easier way to see what I had to work on for
the day. Since I always use chrome, I thought a chrome extension for a GitHub
issue management dashboard would be great.

I've called this project Zokyo.

You can watch a video of the extension in action here
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gF2GDbqOCM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gF2GDbqOCM)

I always welcome feedback, so if you have any comments, feature requests,
questions, or just want to chat in general, then you can email me at
v.liu@joinzokyo.com

You can also subscribe to Zokyo's mailing list to find out when new features
are added! Or find out more information.

[https://www.joinzokyo.com/#foot](https://www.joinzokyo.com/#foot)

Hope this tool helps developers out there and any/all feedback is appreciated!

